# July 2015 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

July 2015

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) abandoned
2.  American Tabloid (DTB)
3.  People Who Eat Darkness (audiobook), as of 7/1/15 on page 244, completed 7/6/15, 210 pages read
4.  Everything I Never Told You (audiobook) began 7/6/15, completed on 7/14/15, 298 pages read
5.  The Gallows Thief (audiobook) began 7/14/15, completed 7/26/15, 320 pages read
6.  Only Time Will Tell Book 1 The Clifton Chronicles (audiobook) began 7/27/15, as of 7/31/15 on page 46

Pages Read in July 2015:
Books Read in July 2015: 3
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 20


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

135.1  Jack Knifed by Christoper Greyson***
136.2  Perfect, The Johnson Family Bk2, by Delaney Diamond****
137.3  Cold Black Earth by Sam Reaves****
138.4  Rules, Shadow, Eyes, Silent, Winter, Night, Prey series, John Sandford****
144.10 Nemesis, FBI Thriller series, Catherine Coulter****
147.13 Mind, Sudden, Secret, Prey by John Sandford****
148.14 Fallen Honor, Jesse McDermit Series, by Wayne Stinnet*****
149.15 Sworn to Protect, Red Stone security, by Katie Reus****
150.16 Naked Greed, Stone Barrington, by Stuart Woods****
154.20 Secret, Certain, Easy, Chosen, Prey by John Sandford****
158.24 Mortal, Naked, Hidden, Broken, Prey by John Sandford****
160.26 Irrevocable Trust, Irrefutable Evidence by Melissa F Miller****
164.30 Invisible, Phantom, Wicked, Storm Prey by John Sandford****
(all posted to goodreads)


----------

